# Tablesaw?



## SketchUp Guru (22 Oct 2007)

Is anyone looking for a detailed US-style cabinet saw with an Incra TS-III and a right side router table to use in shop layouts? This was drawn by another woodworker, whose name I don't know. I did some editing and cut the file size down from around 2.33 Mb to a hair over 1 Mb. I did that without changing the appearance other than removing some really heavy textures. It could lightened it further if anyone wants.

I'd be happy to share it via e-mail.


----------



## Philly (22 Oct 2007)

Way cool, Dave!
Don't need it but will file that away for future reference.
Cheers
Philly


----------



## Chris Knight (22 Oct 2007)

Dave,
Never mind the sketch - just send me the saw! :lol:


----------



## SketchUp Guru (22 Oct 2007)

waterhead37":iwg0rxj4 said:


> Dave,
> Never mind the sketch - just send me the saw! :lol:



I don't even have a saw like that!

BTW, if anyone is interested, I saved that SU style and would send it if anyone is interested.


----------

